# L'Academie de Cuisine



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Anybody heard of L'Academie de Cuisine in Bethesda, MD?

I received a $150 gift certificate for my birthday and was wondering if anyone knew which classes were good or not? They have their schedule on the website (which I can't post, but a google search for L'Academie de Cuisine will turn it up).

I am strictly an amateur chef, but am really looking forward to taking a class or two.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Francoise Dionot is a DC institution by himself. You can't go wrong with any of the classes. He is an outstanding teacher with an outstanding reputation. Figure out what you like to do the most and find the class that suits your interests best. That's a very generous gift you received! Enjoy it!


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings -
I attended the school in in the late 90's, and although I know they have had an essentially total turnover of instructors, I have first hand experience on how the school founder teaches/mentors his students, and the particulars of the classes they provide. I would be glad to provide a candid input to you via email, if you desire. Let me know...


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I am definitely going for the non-professional classes for right now, as I do not think I am (or ever will be) ready for a career change. They have two types of classes, participation and demonstration. I think I would much rather participate then watch. Still don't know which ones to take. So many of them sound good :roll:


----------

